# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحَّة هذا الحديث: (اتقى خضراء الدِّمَن)?

## حسن ابو عدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
،الاخوان الأعزاء في المجلس المبارك ،
،اريد منقشتكم في مسألة صحة الحديث 
وصحة سنده ومن هو راويه
 (اتقى خضراء الدمن)،،وما هو مدلوله.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

الحديث ضعيف لا يصح :
قال العراقي في تخريج أحاديث الإحياء : 
" حديث  : ((  إياكم وخضراء الدمن، فقيل : وما خضراء الدمن ؟ قال : المرأة الحسناء في المنبت السوء)) 
 رواه الدارقطني في الأفراد ، والرامهرمزي في الأمثال ، من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري .
 قال الدار قطني : تفرد به الواقدي وهو ضعيف " .
قال في لسان العرب : وقول النبـي : إِياكم و خَضْراءَ الدِّمَنِ ، قـيل: وما ذاك يا رسول الله؟ فقال : الـمرأَة الـحسناء فـي مَنْبِتِ السَّوْءِ ، شبّهها بالشجرة الناضرة فـي دِمْنَةِ البَعَرِ، وأَكلُها داءٌ، وكل ما ينبت فـي الدِّمْنَةِ، وإِن كان ناضراً، لا يكون ثامراً؛ قال أَبو عبـيد: أَراد فساد النسب إِذا خيف أَن تكون لغير رِشْدَةٍ، وأَصلُ الدِّمَنِ ما تُدَمِّنُهُ الإِبل والغنم من أَبعارها وأَبوالها، فربما نبت فـيها النبات الـحَسَنُ الناضر وأَصله فـي دِمْنَةٍ قَذِرَةٍ ؛ يقول النبـي: فَمَنْظَرها حَسَنٌ أَنِـيقٌ ومَنْبِتُها فاسدٌ؛ قال زُفَرُ بن الـحرث :
وقد يَنْبُتُ الـمَرعَى علـى دِمَنِ الثَّرى ** وتَبْقَـى حَزَازاتُ النُّفُوس كما هِيا
ضربه مثلاً للذي تظهر مودته، وقلبه نَغِلٌ بالعداوة ، وضَرَبَ الشجرة التـي تَنْبُتُ فـي الـمزبلة فتـجيء خَضِرَةً ناضرةً، ومَنْبِتُها خبـيث قذر، مثلاً للـمرأَة الـجميلة الوجه اللئيمة الـمَنْصِب " .

----------


## حسن ابو عدي

جزاك الله خير أخي ضيدان 
هلى تفاعلك وإضاحك
ونريد تفاعل باقي الإخوة

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

بارك الله فيك أخي

الحديث ضعفه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة وقال عنه : ضعيف جدا

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

وإليكم كلام الشيخ رحمه الله من الضعيفة :

14 *" إياكم و خضراء الدمن  , فقيل : و ما خضراء الدمن ? قال : المرأة الحسناء فى * 
*المنبت السوء "  .*

*قال الألباني في سلسلة  الأحاديث الضعيفة ( 1 / 69 ) :* 

*$ ضعيف جدا  .*
*رواه القضاعي في "  مسند الشهاب " ( ق 81 / 1 ) من طريق الواقدي قال : أنبأنا * 
*يحيى بن سعيد بن دينار  عن أبي وجيزة يزيد بن عبيد عن عطاء بن يزيد الليثي عن* 
*# أبي سعيد الخدري # ,  و أورده الغزالي في " الإحياء " ( 2 / 38 ) و قال مخرجه * 
*العراقي : * 
*رواه الدارقطني في "  الأفراد " و الرامهرمزى في " الأمثال " من حديث أبي سعيد * 
*الخدري , قال  الدارقطني : تفرد به الواقدى و هو ضعيف .*
*و ذكر نحوه ابن الملقن  في " خلاصة البدر المنير " ( ق 118 / 1 ) .* 
*قلت : بل هو متروك فقد  كذبه الإمام أحمد و النسائي و ابن المديني و غيرهم .* 
*و لا تغتر بتوثيق بعض  المتعصبين له ممن قدم لبعض كتبه , و غيره من الحنفية , * 
*فإنه على خلاف القاعدة  المعروفة عند المحدثين : الجرح المبين مقدم على التعديل * 
*و لذا حكم الكوثري  بوضعه كما سيأتي تحت الحديث ( 25 ) .*

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

أما بالنسبة لمدلول الحديث، فكما قيل : التأويل فرع عن التصحيح، ومادام أن الحديث لم يصح فلا حاجة لتأويله

والله أعلم

----------


## حسن ابو عدي

جزاك الله خير اخي في الله حامل المسك
وبارك فيك جعلها الله في حسناتك وزادك من فضلة

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

> جزاك الله خير اخي في الله حامل المسك
> وبارك فيك جعلها الله في حسناتك وزادك من فضلة



وإياكم،،، حياكم الله ورزقكم أضعاف ماقلتم

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

ومعناه: ابتعد عن المرأة الحسناء التي تنبت في مكان السوء وأسرة السوء, فهي كالزهرة الملقاة بين القاذورات لابد أن تتلطخ بها شاءت أم أبت, والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

> ومعناه: ابتعد عن المرأة الحسناء التي تنبت في مكان السوء وأسرة السوء, فهي كالزهرة الملقاة بين القاذورات لابد أن تتلطخ بها شاءت أم أبت, والله تعالى أعلم


 
حفظك الله،،، 
أما بالنسبة لمدلول الحديث، فكما قيل : التأويل فرع عن التصحيح، ومادام أن الحديث لم يصح فلا حاجة لتأويله

والله أعلم

----------

